# 5 acres in Oklahoma



## pjsdvds (Dec 22, 2012)

My land for sale through realtor.
Survey complete.

my Keller Williams listing


----------



## buffalocreek3 (Apr 16, 2014)

so what do I search for?


----------



## pjsdvds (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.themccalebteam.net/listing/mlsid/333/propert---/709025/


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

your links go direct to the keller Williams search page which is empty. 

If you are interested in getting any hits you should spell out an address, or at the very least a general description of the property so people can search for it effectively.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 13, 2015)

I found it, that website is terrible. No way to directly link the listing as far as I can see. It's in the Luther/Wellston area, listing #709025, for $134,500, You have to search for Lot/Land. It's a 3/2 on 5 acres with the following description:

_Beautiful home on 5 wooded acres. 30 X 40 shop with 110 and 220. Large trees. Storage building (container) with 110 and 220. Wellston schools. This home is a Solitaire manufactured home. Good building site. Live in existing home while building your dream home. Seller willing to consider offers._


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Horrorshow said:


> I found it, that website is terrible. No way to directly link the listing as far as I can see. It's in the Luther/Wellston area, listing #709025, for $134,500, You have to search for Lot/Land. It's a 3/2 on 5 acres with the following description:
> 
> _Beautiful home on 5 wooded acres. 30 X 40 shop with 110 and 220. Large trees. Storage building (container) with 110 and 220. Wellston schools. This home is a Solitaire manufactured home. Good building site. Live in existing home while building your dream home. Seller willing to consider offers._


Seems a bit low for that area with those amenities. How old is the MH?


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 13, 2015)

Listing says it's a 2006.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I guess much depends on the condition. I wonder if it is a foreclosure. We just gave up OKC MLS so I can't look it up.


----------

